

'The Interview' now available to rent - k-mcgrady
http://seetheinterview.com

======
jeffgreco
Asinine how much free publicity Sony is getting for their own IT blunders.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Victim blaming. Very good.

~~~
lwhalen
Sometimes, the 'victim' really does ask for it. Leaving passwords around in
plaintext, all the other massively not-even-close-to-best-practices behavior
on Sony's part, all this mess could have been easily avoided. At what point
does personal (corporate?) responsibility to not be completely incompetent
come into play?

